

Oracle puts its 11g database in Amazon's cloud - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/09/22/Oracle_puts_its_11g_database_in_Amazons_cloud_1.html

======
jwilliams
This does compete somewhat with Amazon's SimpleDB offering.

This is getting interesting for Amazon and Google - with their offerings do
they want to offer foundation compute/storage services, or services higher up
the value chain (i.e. databases, whole apps)? If they push down the path of
offering both, then they are potentially competing with their own customers
(at the two ends).

(As an aside) Amazon use Oracle in their own infrastructure:
[http://www.oracle.com/customers/snapshots/amazon-oracle-
berk...](http://www.oracle.com/customers/snapshots/amazon-oracle-berkeley-db-
casestudy.pdf)

~~~
briansmith
1\. SimpleDB doesn't really compete with Oracle. SimpleDB it isn't ACID,
Oracle is ACID before it is anything else. Oracle has its own programming
language, XML features, a very advanced SQL dialect, and many other features
that SimpleDB lacks. Similarly, SimpleDB has a distributed replication feature
that Oracle doesn't have.

It is interesting that Amazon uses Oracle AND Oracle BerkeleyDB. I wonder how
Oracle TimesTen compares to BerkeleyDB for this use case.

------
joshu
Here's the docs: <http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?node=728072011>

Any ideas as to cost? It'd be neat if you could pay via Amazon's
infrastructure rather than talking to salespeople.

~~~
iamelgringo
Yes. This really isn't aimed at startups. (pdf)
[http://www.oracle.com/corporate/pricing/technology-price-
lis...](http://www.oracle.com/corporate/pricing/technology-price-list.pdf)

There's a reason my Larry Ellison owns a Mig fighter jet, one of the largest
yachts in the world, and has his own 747. He occasionally has the San Jose
Airport stay open late, just so he can fly in after hours.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_Ellison>

~~~
gaius
Well, nobody pays Oracle list prices. Well some people might, but Oracle will
_always_ cut you a deal. They would much rather sell you a site license for a
price you can (just about) afford than have you go somewhere else.

------
rapind
huge

